# Crs Berried!!



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Wooooo I finally have my first berried crs siting. Now is the waiting period. Any suggestions on things I should do to decreases chances of it dropping the eggs?
Berried CRS


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Flazky said:


> Wooooo I finally have my first berried crs siting. Now is the waiting period. Any suggestions on things I should do to decreases chances of it dropping the eggs?


stability is the key. No pH fluctation, mininal temperature fluctuation. You're good to go.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

hey congratulations!! Isnt it exciting!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Flazky said:


> Wooooo I finally have my first berried crs siting. Now is the waiting period. Any suggestions on things I should do to decreases chances of it dropping the eggs?


congrats! any picture?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Trying to get a clear shot but sadly she isnt making it easy for me!


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Alright! just made a video and I am uploading now. Sorry for the super ghetto zoom as I am using a magnifying glass and a camera!!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations! Love that video, wow. You now need to feed Mosura Bio Plus and Gravidas. It helps with the gestation, and she will need a lot of hiding areas. They tend to hide away only coming out a little to feed, then back to hiding again, so if you have driftwood that's great, if not a small clay plant pot on its side, or a cave type thing so she can be in the dark. She will come out closer to the time she's ready to birth them, that's what mine did.

Hey Im a Granny!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

what size is your tank??


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

my tank is 25gals.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

what is your substrate? and how many bags of soil did you use?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, I just used fluval stratum and 2x 4kg bags. But sadly, 5 of my shrimp have died. Not sure why though >.>.......My parameters are sound. Temperature stable at 24 - 25c and decent flow. Only issue is some small worms that I have tried to kill with canine dewormer but sadly they are persistant. They are not planaria either. =(.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

its not a big prob. coz they will not harm your shrimps.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow that video is so cool


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

You have to be careful with that dewormer stuff, if you don't dose the correct amount it can kill your shrimps, crystal shrimps are already sooo darn fragile... I have read its been touted to work on planaria. 

Most tanks will have a few of these worms, they show up in the substrate especially if you get a bit carried away with the feeding. I have them too, I usually grab them with my long tweezers and haul them out and throw them in the garbage can. They die in seconds out of the water.

Ive seen shrimps look right at them and they don't do anything but slither away again.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

the worms i have are not planaria because they do not have am arrow head. here is a vid i took of the worm Worms vid as for the dewormer styuff, it was only after my dose that my shrimp got berried strangely


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Those are just nematodes. They are detrius worms and are in just about every healthy tank. In some tanks you don't notice them until you stir up the substrate. They are not harmful to your shrimps.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

what about hydra? are they harmful? how can I get rid of them?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Net them out if you can, you don't want those in your tank...they will attack baby shrimps, so kill them if you see them.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looks great man, congrats. I have used bioplus with good success for the young guys when their born. I have at least 50% more survival rate with it. I think frank will be carrying some soon.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hey jimmy any pics of ur shrimp bbies?


----------

